# 2nd IUI - BFP !



## littleblackdress (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello ladies

I just wanted to drop by to say that we got our first ever bfp on Wednesday on our 2nd go at IUI.  we have been ttc for 6 yrs and absolutely nothing had happened.  We had our first go in november which unfortunatley ended with a BFN.  Kicked off our 2nd go on the 26.01.09,  i was so relaxed with this cycle, it didnt take over our lives like the first go.  Was basted on the 04.02.09. I only had one good size follice so was a bit disappointed as the first time round i had 2. But like i was told,  It only takes 1.  Last week i had awful pains in my back and stomach and was convinced AF was on the way so on monday i tested early   and got a BFP !!

We had it confirmed at the hospital on wednesday and for the first time in my life someone wish ME congratulations,  I still cant believe it and feel like i am watching someone else go through this  

I really just wanted to let you know that it does happen,  it always made me feel positive when i read someone elses story.

Emma x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations, it is so good to hear a success story, enjoy the next 8 months xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

many congratulations lovely I really do hope I follow in your footsteps xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations Little Black Dress (it will be little larger black dress from now now  )

xx


----------



## GillyJ (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Emma 

I'm really happy you got your  , it gives hope to all us 2ww'rs.  

I had my 1st IUI (insem) today, so just chilling on the couch reading everyones sucess stories for some postive vibes, so thanks for sharing yours.  I dont usually post much on FF as i dont like to get too tied up with it all, but your BFP made me hopeful. and that it can work.

You must be over the moon, enjoy it!

Gill x


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello there,

Congratulations to you both, that's fantastic news.  I'm on my second IUI cycle this month so hope like you it's second time lucky!  Enjoy the next 8 months!


----------



## littleblackdress (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for your posts ladies

Gilly & northernmonkey - hope your doing ok on your 2ww   

Emma x


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Big Congrats to you - fantastic news      enjoy every minute xxxx


----------



## pinkmama (Jan 20, 2009)

Littleblackdress
Congratulations.  Am on my 2nd round of IUI hope to follow in your steps.  Happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats chicken so good to hear positive news


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Congratulations hun! Fantastic news!

         

Enjoy every second of it!

Kissy Bear
x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

